# brick lined privy



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 5, 2012)

I located a brick lined privy that had a few hinge mold bottles on top.  There ia about a 3 foot ash layer on top then a clay cap.  What has me stumped is that the inside of the brick is stucco.  Have you seen a stucco brick liner before?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

Here we go again.[] Do you mean stucco of our time? or white type of mortor (smooth)


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 5, 2012)

actually the correct term is parging


----------



## epackage (Aug 5, 2012)

Parging


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 5, 2012)

correct


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

> What has me stumped is that the inside of the brick is stucco. Have you seen a stucco brick liner before?


 


> actually the correct term is parging


 
 Mr. Martin,

 The only reason for parging would be to hold water, I.e. cistern. Alexandria Cistern.




From.


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 5, 2012)

or to stop cross contamination.....i have never seen a rectangular cistern in the back far corner of a downtown lot


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

> or to stop cross contamination


 
 So, where's the well? Or is it a convert?




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jimmartin
> 
> actually the correct term is parging


 
 ok then it is not stucco


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 5, 2012)

wow


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

I have never dug a brick privy that was  "parged" every brick liner I ever dug was cement free. The cisterns that we dug were parged. I say cistern.

 It would be a waste of time to parge a privy from bottom to top. The very bottom is all that is used, have you ever known of a privy that was filled to the top with crap? 

 Maybe in the tenements when the privy cleaners were on strike.But not in your ever day privy.
  just dig it and find out. You cant dig on your computer chair[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jimmartin
> 
> wow


 
 whats your problem man? are you starting something with me?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

do it off of this forum and I will tell you what I think son.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

wow that


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Parging


 
 To keep "water" out of the basement.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2012)

Also helps extend the life span of the wall..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Also helps extend the life span of the wall..


 

 Yes in deed Mr chuck[] I used to lay block.And BRICK[8|]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2012)

I helped build our house in Romania, especially with the parging.. though they had a different word for it.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I helped build our house in Romania, especially with the parging.. though they had a different word for it.. []


 
 WHAT WAS IT? LET ME IN ON IT.


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 5, 2012)

wow Rick....no matter where you go on the internet there always has to be some thick-neck redneck want to be.....I guess that would be you.  Im sorry that Parge and stucco was mixed up.   Probally your sub 100 iq could not process the difference.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2012)

Well, they called it.. CIMENT..  [:-]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Aug 5, 2012)

I agree with Rick. Pay attention to diggers with experience and you just might learn something. Stop being argumentative, get off your "high horse" and come down to reality.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

> ..Im sorry that Parge and stucco was mixed up...


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 5, 2012)

well I see.. Thankyou for what inf you have given me.......not interested in posting on a site that is this up tight.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2012)

It's not the site that is uptite, it's the members.. well, some of them.. sometimes.. []


----------



## epackage (Aug 5, 2012)

I like turtles


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah, what Chuck said!


----------



## Plumbata (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I like turtles


 

 Me too. They're delicious.


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 5, 2012)

Popcorn time!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CALDIGR2
> 
> I agree with Rick. Pay attention to diggers with experience and you just might learn something. Stop being argumentative, get off your "high horse" and come down to reality.


 
 US OLD GUYS STICK TOGETHER[8D]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jimmartin
> 
> well I see.. Thankyou for what inf you have given me.......not interested in posting on a site that is this up tight.


 
 Mr. Martin,

 "Up tight" this, sir; you asked a question, of sorts, to start:



> What has me stumped is that the inside of the brick is stucco. Have you seen a stucco brick liner before?


 
 apparently you had it all figured out, though:



> or to stop cross contamination.....i have never seen a rectangular cistern in the back far corner of a downtown lot


 
 But you got to the real mature, though far from "up tight" stuff in a hot minute... [8D]:



> ...no matter where you go on the internet there always has to be some...


 
 I got news, dude, "uptight" is it's very own word. Thanks for adding so much to the whole A-BN experience. Don't forget your trophy. [8D]


----------



## epackage (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My uncle would always send us turtle soup from his home in Florida, it was spicy as hell for a kid to eat, but it was good[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2012)

I think my dinner is burning on the stove.. but who cares, this is much more interesting.. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jimmartin
> 
> wow Rick....no matter where you go on the internet there always has to be some thick-neck redneck want to be.....I guess that would be you.  Im sorry that Parge and stucco was mixed up.   Probally your sub 100 iq could not process the difference.


 
 I LOVE YOU TO MAN. 'RED NECK PAID PUBLISHED AUTHOR" TO YOU [:-]

 Take note, you spelled probably wrong Mr wanna be.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm surprised you didn't spell IQ wrong


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 5, 2012)

WHY IS EVERYONE TALKING ABOUT TURTLES???? This is the most confusing conversation ive ever read. And by the way Jim whoever the   
 hell you are......

 does your privy look like this? not that i care because your kind of being a dick but......

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/tough-question-for-the-veterans/m-537094/tm.htm


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 5, 2012)

sorry for the language to everyone that cares.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mtfdfire22
> 
> sorry for the language to everyone that cares.


 
 They do care just dont do it to much [8D]


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 5, 2012)

i know because that will start another excellent argument.


----------



## madman (Aug 5, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> Popcorn time!


good one!


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 5, 2012)

hahaha.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 5, 2012)

Are we having fun yet? This is FUN isn't? I'm having fun. I LUV arguements, I mean discussions. But,,,, I don't see many of those SMILEY FACE thingies. [][][][][][][][8|][8|][8|]

 I really can't tell if anyone is angry or not but if you are, Kiss and Make Up please. O.K.?


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 5, 2012)

MUNCH, MUNCH.  Hey, that wasn't the ending, was it?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2012)

If it was, consider me disappointed..  [&:]


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 6, 2012)

Looking like a train wreck


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 6, 2012)

ahh the good old turtle tension breaker, wheres George?


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hahaha. I like that picture Leon. I'm kinda upset here as well, he called that Philly guy Rick a redneck. What the crap! I wanted to be a redneck today.

 No offense Rick but you don't seem like the redneckish type to me. Did I offend with that compliment? Some people are very touchy around here.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't think Rick is a Philly guy.  This could be going down the path of the tumbler/bottle breaker/ habitual liar thread a while back.  Rick the redneck? LOL []


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 6, 2012)

Rick-Philly- they all come from pennsylvania. Hes under a hundred miles from Philly right? The thing is he's about 1000 miles away from the places you may find a "redneck" just sayin........

 Did I do good yet? Am I starting a good entertaining argument for us?
 I'm try to rekindle this fun but no one is biting.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2012)

I do believe Mr Martainn hails form Kentucky. Isn't that the land of the Red Neck?


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 6, 2012)

i wasnt gonna say it but i think you just did. haha. i think he is gone forever. no responses in quite some time


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  mtfdfire22
> 
> i wasnt gonna say it but i think you just did. haha. i think he is gone forever. no responses in quite some time


 

 I know a lot of cool people from Kentucky
 But there are rotten apples everywhere. 
 [:'(]


----------



## towhead (Aug 6, 2012)

KNOCK it off you guys!


----------



## glass man (Aug 6, 2012)

I have seen "RED NECKS" all the way from Fla. up to New York State.....They used to be considered only from the SOUTH...but RED NECKS are like AZZ HOLES EVERY STATE HAS EM!![&:] JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Aug 6, 2012)

I have seen lots of arguments on here..but dang on this topic![8D]

 I hope nobody brings up a discussion of nails or all heck will break loose!![]JIMI


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Aug 6, 2012)

BOOM, BABY!! Maybe jimmartin should hook up with "American Diggers" and show 'em how it's done. I can see it now, episode 23, "A parged privy produces".[8D]


----------



## maxbitters (Aug 6, 2012)

You guys are to funny arguing over something like this, get over it.  Thereâ€™s no substitute for experience and few others here have as much as Rick or have contributed to the hobby like he has. [/align] [/align]A few years ago in central S.F. I dug a huge bricked line privy for a big mansion that that took up almost an entire  block. An excavator cut a ramp five feet deep and left a scatter of bricks for 50 feet along the alley. Finding the central location where the scatter came from I sat down and started pitching brick. No way to probe, it was solid brick but after about an hour of throwing brick and going down four more feet 5x5 walls were showing. What was really strange were the walls were plastered and perfectly smooth. Having my doubts about it being a good age because of the modern looking walls we continued deeper into a sand layer. Weâ€™re down almost 10 feet but still nothing not even a piece, it looked far to new. My partner was down in the hole when I heard his shovel go clunk on a bottle. I shouted down saying â€œHey Jessie, got a mayonnaise jar?â€  He was silent, no response as he lifted to light for the first time in a 150 years a wicked green quart size iron pontiled utility bottle. It was all good after that, really good for another four feet being all 1850s material. Iâ€™ve not seen another smooth walled privy like that with this kind of age but they do exist........[/align]


----------



## diggerdirect (Aug 6, 2012)

I learn something new every time I tune in here, its so much more than just a bottle site!




> ..everywhere I go... there is some thick necked red neck.....


 
  Perhaps Mr. Martainn's middle name is Robert?? [8|]
   But lets be clear, the thick necked reds hail from the woods of upstate New York, and all tho undoubtedly all related, are cousins to the regular & thin necked varieties.


----------



## MT1862 (Aug 6, 2012)

*Nope it ain't...*

Robert...that would be me...Robert Bohrn.....from Charleston SC. I moved to Ky. when I re-married 2 years ago.....an my reputations is stellar. Google my name.

 Mr. Martin is from Ohio......just sayin...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2012)

*bricked lined privy*



> ORIGINAL:  MT1862
> 
> Robert...that would be me...Robert Bohrn.....from Charleston SC. I moved to Ky. when I re-married 2 years ago.....an my reputations is stellar. Google my name.
> 
> Mr. Martin is from Ohio......just sayin...


 
 Yes I can vouch for that.Do Not mix him up with Martin. That is just cruel[] 


 Here is what the guy found--- cool but creepy

 http://www.state-journal.com/local%20news/2011/07/24/the-find-of-a-lifetime


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 6, 2012)

*RE: bricked lined privy*

we're a bit rednecky up here in Maine you know- no offense to other rednecks.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 6, 2012)

*RE: bricked lined privy*

I never really understood what makes a redneck.. is there a way to know if you're a redneck or not?


----------



## epackage (Aug 6, 2012)

*RE: bricked lined privy*



> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> I never really understood what makes a redneck.. is there a way to know if you're a redneck or not?


 You think "loading the dishwasher" means getting your wife drunk. 
 You ever cut your grass and found a car. 
 You own a home that is mobile and 5 cars that aren't. 
 You think the stock market has a fence around it. 
 Your stereo speakers used to belong to the Drive-in Theater. 
 Your boat has not left the drive-way in 15 years. 
 You own a homemade fur coat. 
 Chiggers are included on your list of top 5 hygiene concerns. 
 You burn your yard rather than mow it. 
 Your wife has ever said, "Come move this transmission so I can take a bath." 
 You read the Auto Trader with a highlight pen. 
 The Salvation Army declines your mattress. 
 You've ever raked leaves in your kitchen. 
 Birds are attracted to your beard. 
 Your wife's job requires her to wear an orange vest. 
 You were shooting pool when any of your kids were born. 
 You have the local taxidermist's number on speed dial. 
 You've ever hit a deer with your car...deliberately. 
 Your school fight song was "Dueling Banjos". 
 You think a chain saw is a musical instrument. 
 You've ever given rat traps as gifts. 
 You clean your fingernails with a stick. 
 Your coffee table used to be a cable spool. 
 You keep a can of RAID on the kitchen table. 
 Your wife can climb a tree faster than your cat. 
 Your mother has "ammo" on her Christmas list. 
 Every socket in your house breaks a fire code. 
 You've totaled every car you've ever owned. 
 There are more than five McDonald's bags in your car. 
 The Home Shopping operator recognizes your voice. 
 There has ever been crime-scene tape on your bathroom door. 
 You've ever been kicked out of the zoo for heckling the monkeys. 
 The taillight covers of your car are made of red tape. 
 You think a subdivision is part of a math problem. 
 You've ever bathed with flea and tick soap. 
 You think "taking out the trash" means taking your in-laws to a movie. 
 You have every episode of Hee-Haw on tape. 
 You've ever been involved in a custody fight over a hunting dog. 
 Your considered an expert on wormbeds. 
 Your kids take a siphon hose to "Show and Tell." 
 The dog catcher calls for a backup unit when visiting your house. 
 You've ever bought a used cap. 
 Your CB antenna is a danger to low-flying planes. 
 You pick your teeth from a catalog. 
 You've ever financed a tattoo. 
 You've ever stolen toilet paper. 
 You think a hot tub is a stolen bathroom fixture. 
 People hear your car a long time before they see it. 
 The gas pedal on your car is shaped like a bare foot. 
 You prefer car keys to Q-tips. 
 You take a fishing pole into Sea World. 
 You think a turtleneck is key ingredient for soup. 
 You've ever stood in line to have your picture taken with a freak of nature. 
 You think the French Riviera is foreign car. 
 You go to a stock car race and don't need a program. 
 You've ever filled your deer tag on the golf course. 
 you have ever used lard in bed. 
 you own more than 3 shirts with cut off sleeves. 
 you have ever spray-painted your girlfriends name on an overpass. 
 your lifetime goal is to own a fireworks stand. 
 someone asks to see your ID and you show them your belt buckle. 
 The primary color of your car is bondo. 
 directions to your house include "Turn off the  paved road." 
 your dog and your wallet are both on a chain. 
 you owe the taxidermist more than your annual income. 
 you ever lost a tooth opening a beer bottle. 
 Jack Daniels makes you list of most admired people. 
 your wife's hairdo has ever been ruined by a ceiling fan. 
 you see no need to stop at a rest stop 'cause you have an empty milk jug. 
 you consider the fifth grade you senior year. 
 you have a rag for a gas cap. 
 the dog can't watch you eat without gagging. 
 you have a hefty bag where the window of your car should be. 
 you have ever bar-b-qued Spam on the grill. 
 your brother-in-law is also your uncle. 
 Redman Chewing Tobacco sends you a Christmas card. 
 you bought a VCR because wrestling comes on while  you're at work. 
 your dad walks you to school because you're in  the same grade. 
 you view the next family reunion as a chance to  meet girls. 
 your wife has a beer belly and you find it attractive. 
 your front porch collapses and kills more than five dogs. 
 the main course at potluck dinners is roadkill. 
 you mow the front yard and find a car. 
 your other truck is made by John Deere. 
 you think suspenders are a type of shirt. 
 going to the bathroom at night involves shoes and a  flashlight. 
 you keep a spit cup on the ironing board. 
 you ever got too drunk to fish. 
 More than one living relative is named after a southern  civil war general. 
 Your front porch collapses and more than six dogs are killed. 
 You've ever used lard in bed. 
 Your home has more miles on it than your car. 
 You think that potted meat on a saltine is an hors d'ouerve. 
 There is a stuffed posum anywhere in your house. 
 You consider a six-pack and a bug-zapper high-quality entertainment. 
 Fewer than half of your cars run. 
 Your mother doesn't remove the Marlboro from her lips before telling the State Trooper to kiss her ass. 
 The primary color of your car is "bondo". 
 You honestly think that women are turned on by animal noises and seductive tongue gestures. 
 You stand under the misteletoe at christmas and wait for Granny and  cousin Bobby-Sue Ellen to walk by. 
 Your family tree doesn't have any branches. 
 Your hairdo has ever been ruined by a ceiling fan. 
 Your mother has been involved in a fistfight at a high school sports event. 
 You've ever barbecued Spam on the grill. 
 The best way to keep things cold is to leave'em in the shade. 
 The neighbors started a petition over your Christmas lights. 
 Your brother-in-law is your uncle. 
 You have refused to watch the Academy Awards since "Smokey and the Bandit" was 
 snubbed for best picture. 
 Your only condiment on the dining room table is the economy size bottle of ketchup. 
 The rear tires on your car are at least twice as wide as the front ones. 
 You consider "Outdoor Life" deep reading. 
 You prominently display a gift you bought at Graceland. 
 You use the term `over yonder' more than once a month. 
 The diploma hanging in your den contains the words "Trucking Institute". 
 Your mother keeps a spit cup on the ironing board. 
 You've ever worn a tube top to a wedding. 
 Your favorite christmas present, was a painting on black velvet. 
 You think that Dom Perignon is a mafia leader. 
 The most commonly heard phrase at your family reunion is "What the hell are you looking at, Shithead?" 
 You think that beef jerky and Moon Pies are two of the major food groups. 
 You think that Campho-Phenique is a miracle drug. 
 The first words out of your mouth every time you see friends are "Howdy!" "HEY!" or "How Y'all Doin?" 
 You have more than two brothers named Bubba or Junior. 
 Your father encourages you to quit school because Larry has an opening on the lube rack. 
 You think a Volvo is part of a woman's anatomy. 
 You think that the styrofoam cooler is the greatest  invention of all time. 
 You've ever been too drunk to fish. 
 You had to remove a toothpick for wedding pictures. 
 You've ever used a weedeater indoors. 
 You have a rag for a gas cap (on a car that does run). 
 You consider a family reunion a good place to pick up girls. 
 You have to go outside to get something out of the 'fridge. 
 Your richest relative invites you over to his new home to help him remove the wheels and skirt. 
 You've ever financed a tattoo. 
 Your idea of a 7 course meal is a bucket of KFC and a sixpack. 
 You go to a tupperware party for a haircut. 
 You have spray painted your girlfriend's name on an overpass. 
 Your Junior/Senior Prom had a Daycare. 
 Your dog and your wallet are both on chains. 
 Your kids are going hungry tonight because you just had to have those Yosemite Sam mudflaps. 
 You owe the taxidermist more than your annual income. 
 You have lost at least one tooth opening a beer bottle. 
 Jack Daniels makes your list of "most admired people". 
 You won't stop at a rest area if you have an empty beer can in the car. 
 Your dog can't watch you eat without gagging. 
 You have a Hefty bag on the passenger side window of your car. 
 You have a very special baseball cap, just for formal occassions. 
 You have to scratch your sisters name out of the message: "for a good  time call . .", because you feel guilty about putting it there... 
 Redman sends you a Christmas card. 
 You are still holding on to Confederate money because you think the South will rise again. 
 You consider pork and beans to be a gourmet food. You have to go down to the creek to take a bath. 
 You participate in the "who can spit tobacco the farthest contest". 
 You roll you hair with soup cans and wash it once a year. 
 You consider a three piece suit to be: a pair of overalls, a plaid flannel shirt and thermal underwear. 
 There is a sheet hanging in your closet and a gun rack hanging in your truck. 
 You think the Mountain Men in deliverance were just "Misunderstood". 
 You've ever made change in the offering plate. 
 If the fifth grade is referred to as "your senior year," 
 You consider a good tan to be the back of of your neck and the left arm below the shirt sleeve... 
 You own at least 20 baseball hats. 
 You know of at least six different ways to bend the bill of a baseball hat. 
 You can change the oil in your truck without ducking your head. 
 When you run out of gas, you put gin in the gas tank! 
 Your biggest ambition in live is to "git thet big'ole coon.  The one what hangs 'round over yonder, back'ah bubba's barn..." 
 Three quarters of the clothes you own have LOGOS on them. 
 When you leave your house, you are followed by federal agents of the Beurau of Alcohol Tobbaco and Firearms, and the only thing you worry
 about is if you can loose them or not. 
 You bought a VCR so you could tape wrestling while you are at work. 
 Your dad walks you to school because you are both in the same grade. 
 Your wife has a beer belly and you find it attractive. 
 Your house doesn't have curtains, but your truck does. 
 You have started a petition to change the National Anthem to "Georgia on My Mind". 
 You call your boss "Buddy", on a regular basis.You consider your license plate personalized because your dad made it in prison. 
 You have been fired from a construction job because of your appearance. 
 You need one more hole punched in your card to get a freebie at the House of Tattoos. 
 You need an estimate from your barber before you get a haircut. 
 After making love you ask your date to roll down the window. 
 The biggest fashion risk you take is which plaid  you'll wear to the 4-H Fair. 
 You have flowers planted in a bathromm appliance in your front yard. 
 Someone in your family says "Cum'n heer an' lookit this afore I flush it." 
 Your wife weighs more then your refrigerator 
 If going to the bathroom in the middle of the night involves putting on shoes (if you have them) a jacket and grabbing a flashlight. 
 When you see a sign that says "Say No To Crack," it reminds you to pull your jeans up. 
 You go christmas shopping for your mom, sister, and girlfriend, and you only need to buy one gift 
 You are still holding on to Confederate money because you think the South will rise again. 
 You consider pork and beans to be a gourmet food. You have to go down to the creek to take a bath. 
 You participate in the "who can spit tobacco the farthest contest". 
 You roll you hair with soup cans and wash it once a year. 
 You consider a three piece suit to be: a pair of overalls, a plaid flannel shirt and thermal underwear. 
 There is a sheet hanging in your closet and a gun rack hanging in your truck. 
 You can change the oil in your truck without ducking your head. 
 You have 5 cars that are immobile and house that is! 
 You gene pool doesn't have a "deep end" 
 "Honey? Are the lights out? Is the door locked? Is the parking
 brake set?" is what you hear right before you and your wife/girl
 make love. 
 Your `huntin dawg' cost more than the truck you drive him around in. 
 You'd rather catch bass than get some (if you can't guess...) 
 You have a Hefty bag for a Car/Truck convertable top. 
 Your belt buckle weighs more than three pounds. 
 You think that safe sex is a padded headboard on the waterbed. 
 You have an Elvis Jell-o mold. 
 You own more cowboy boots than sneakers. 
 You've been to a funeral and there were more pick-ups than cars. 
 You have a picture of Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, or Elvis over your  fireplace. 
 You just bought an 8-track player to put in your car. 
 There are four or more cars up on blocks in the front yard. 
 The theme song at your high school prom was `Friends in Low Places' 
 It's Easier to spray weed killer on your lawn than mow it. 
 You think that John Deere Green, Ford Blue, and Primer Gray are the three of the primary colors. 
 You've ever climbed a water tower with a bucket of paint to defend your sister's honor. 
 You idea of talking during sex is "Ain't no cars coming, baby!" 
 Your vehicle has a two-tone paint job--primer red and primer gray. 
 The tobacco chewers in your family aren't just men. 
 Yer mom calls ya over t'help, cause she has a flat tire...on her house 
 The ASPCA raids yer kitchen 
 Ya have to check in the bottom yer shoe for change so ya can get  grandma a new plug of tobacco 
 Foreplay consists of slipping off her saddle 
 Ya can't get married to yer sweetheart cause there is a law against  it. 
 Ya celebrate groundhog day (cause ya believe in it!!) 
 You've been on TV more than 5 times describing the sound of a tornado. 
 You fish in your above-ground pool, especially if you catch something! 
 When a sign that says "Say No To Crack!" reminds you to pull up your  jeans. 
 Helping your cousin, Billy-Bob, move into his new place consists of the wheels off his doublewide 
 Your beer can collection is considered a tourist attraction in your  home town. 
 You know you're a redneck if you wake up with both a black eye and a  hickey. 
 Getting a package from your post office requires a full tank of gas in the truck. 
 "Buck Naked Line Dancing" isn't a videotape, it's "Ladies Night" at  the local bar. 
 Your wife wants to stop at the gas station to see if they've got the new Darrell Waltrip Budweiser wall clock. 
 You dated your daddy's current wife in high school. 
 You're moved to tears everytime you hear Dolly Parton singing  "I Will Always Love You". 
 You've ever parked a Camero in a tree. 
 Exxon and Conoco have offered you royalties for your hair. 
 Your dad is also your favorite uncle. 
 The most serious loss from the earthquake was your Conway Twitty  record collection (you insurance man is one too if he pays you for it). 
 You actually made a pyramid of cans in the pale moonlight with Alan Jackson. 
 You have spent more on your pickup truck than on your education. 
 You've ever hit a deer with your car..on purpose! " 
 You can tell your age by the number of rings in the bathtub. 
 Your mom gives you tips on how to sneak booze into sporting events. 
 The blue book value of your truck goes up and down depending on how much gas it has in it. 
 Your classes at school were cancelled because the path to the restroom was flooded. 
 On your job application under "SEX" you put "As often as possible". 
 During your senior year you and your mother had homeroom together. 
 You're a lite beer drinker, because you start drinking when it gets  light. 
 On your first date you had to ask your Dad to borrow the keys to the  tractor. 
 Your parakeet knows the phrase "Open up, Police!". 
 You saved lots of money on your honeymoon by going deerhunting. 
 In tough situations you ask yourself, "What would Curly do?". 
 Taking your wife on a cruise means circling the Dairy Queen. 
 You think the last words to the Star Spangled Banner are "Gentlemen, start your engines." or "Play Ball..." 
 Your child's first words are "Attention K-Mart shoppers!". 
 Your wife's best pair of shoes are steel-toed Red Wings. 
 You have a color coordinating rope that ties down your car hood. 
 You bring your dog to work with you. 
 You replace a flat tire on your truck with a tire from your house. 
 You've ever put a six-pack in a casket right before they closed it 
 Your family's No. 1 enemy is revenuers. 
 Your belt buckle doubles as a serving platter. 
 You use lava soap more than three times a day. 
 You wear cowboy boots with Bermuda shorts. 
 You have a hook in your shower to hang your hat on. 
 You buy your wife tube socks at the flea market. 
 You consider orange peels left on the coffee table as potpourri. 
 You grow flowers in an old commode in your front yard. 
 You can't take a bath because beer is iced down in your tub. 
 Your kitchen doubles as a bait store. 
 You've ever picked up a woman in a convenience store. 
 You throw a beer can out the truck window and your wife shoots it. 
 You've ever fed your date french fries in a Denny's. 
 Going to the laundromat means cleaning out the back of the truck. 
 Your family reunion features a chewing tobacco spit-off. 
 Your front porch collapses and more than six dogs are killed. 
 You think that potted meat on a saltine is an hors d'ouerve. 
 You stand under the mistletoe at christmas and wait for Granny and cousin Sue-Ellen to walk by. 
 You've ever barbecued Spam on the grill. 
 The best way to keep things cold is to leave'em in the shade. 
 The neighbors started a petition over your Christmas lights. 
 You prominently display a gift you bought at Graceland. 
 The diploma hanging in your den contains the words "Trucking Institute". 
 Your favorite Christmas present, was a painting on black velvet. 
 You had to remove a toothpick for wedding pictures. 
 You've ever used a weedeater indoors. 
 You look upon a family reunion as a chance to meet `Ms. Right' 
 You have to go outside to get something out of the 'fridge. 
 You have a very special baseball cap, just for formal occassions. 
 You consider pork and beans to be a gourmet food. 
 You have to go down to the creek to take a bath. 
 You participate in the "who can spit tobacco the farthest contest". 
 You roll you hair with soup cans and wash it once a year. 
 You have a picture of Johnny Cash, Willie Nelson, or Elvis over your fireplace. 
 You just bought an 8-track player to put in your car. 
 The theme song at your high school prom was `Friends in Low Places' 
 It's Easier to spray weed killer on your lawn than mow it. 
 You think that John Deere Green, Ford Blue, and Primer Gray are the three of the primary colors. 
 You idea of talking during sex is "Ain't no cars coming, baby!" 
 Your vehicle has a two-tone paint job--primer red and primer gray. 
 Foreplay consists of slipping off her saddle 
 Ya can't get married to yer sweetheart cause there is a law against it. 
 Ya celebrate groundhog day (cause ya believe in it!!) 
 You fish in your above-ground pool, especially if you catch something! 
 You come home from the garbage dump with more than you went with.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Aug 6, 2012)

*RE: bricked lined privy*

If you're canoeing at the Olympics with a cooler of beer!


----------



## MT1862 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Myabe a bit creepy..but they*



> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Made the Movie "GLORY" because of my find, three Acadamy Awards as well. 
 As for me...take a look.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4U72Y1gR6EU
 and..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7xKHTb-vho
 and..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWNgNEzz1JM
 Want more...
http://www.youtube.com/user/MoultrieTavern1862?feature=mhee

 No more, no less..
 Robert E. Bohrn


----------



## epackage (Aug 7, 2012)

*RE: bricked lined privy*

.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2012)

*RE: bricked lined privy*



> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Holy chit E ! you typed all that out didn't you? []

 You know your a red neck if you dig out crap holes in peoples yards.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 7, 2012)

*RE: bricked lined privy*



> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




 you really know your a redneck when after digging the crap hole you take home what you found in the crap hole.


----------



## diggerdirect (Aug 7, 2012)

*RE: Nope it ain't...*



> ORIGINAL:  MT1862
> 
> Robert...that would be me...Robert Bohrn.....from Charleston SC. I moved to Ky. when I re-married 2 years ago.....an my reputations is stellar. Google my name.
> 
> Mr. Martin is from Ohio......just sayin...


 
 Sorry bout that Robert, no offense. They shoulda never give me a window seat in spellin class. [] 
 Mr. Martin's middle name I was inquiring about, used to know a JimBob Martin from ole Kentuck, was going to offer him a couple spare french fries that are rolling around under the seat of my old jeep to complete his meal, seemed like he was a few short there.

 epackage, that was a dandy of a test!, must be one of them Saturday (SAT) tests we heard about? Cause we was up all night doing it, whole family scored pretty darn high tho! []


 Al


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  towhead
> 
> KNOCK it off you guys!


 

 Where ya been Julie    hanging out with the wolves? []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2012)

> You come home from the garbage dump with more than you went with.


 
 I sure hope so[]


----------



## CreekWalker (Aug 7, 2012)

As a 35 year bridge builder and concrete worker, I can safely say  rednecks in all 50 states.If you dig privy holes, trash pits, garbage dumps,look under or inside abandoned houses or barns, wade creeks looking for dump sites for discarded artifacts, (aka:bottles)  you would qualify as a redneck! Also mortar is called grout around here, it's made from portland cement and sand. []


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Aug 8, 2012)

Red neck, I know it means something different now but I think the term came from miners trying to organize unions in the late 1800's and early 1900's.  They wore red bandanas around their necks.  The movement turned into the largest armed uprising in America beside the civil war, I think.  I like the jokes. The only mortared hole I have dug was bowl shaped and bout six feet deep in the middle.  figured it to be a cistern, lots of bottles not to old.


----------



## tigue710 (Aug 8, 2012)

*RE: bricked lined privy*



> ORIGINAL:  mtfdfire22
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 lol, thats my favorite one


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 8, 2012)

*RE: bricked lined privy*

New name for Sick Rick, now Redneck Ricky.  LOL [8D] I think I like it better.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cacarpetbagger
> 
> Red neck, I know it means something different now but I think the term came from miners trying to organize unions in the late 1800's and early 1900's.  They wore red bandanas around their necks.  The movement turned into the largest armed uprising in America beside the civil war, I think.  I like the jokes. The only mortared hole I have dug was bowl shaped and bout six feet deep in the middle.  figured it to be a cistern, lots of bottles not to old.


 

 The term actually came from  poor farmers working in the fields all day. The sun beat on their neck hence the name "good ole boys"  []

 I heard the coal miner story also, but I think "Red neck" started with the farmers.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2012)

*RE: bricked lined privy*



> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> New name for Sick Rick, now Redneck Ricky.  LOL [8D] I think I like it better.


 
 OK Token Tommy  [8D][8D]


----------



## JGUIS (Aug 8, 2012)

*RE: bricked lined privy*

I've dug several completely sealed privies, none were ever cisterns.  They were all shallow, 4' or under, and had sealed brick floors also.  All were dipped clean.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 8, 2012)

*RE: bricked lined privy*

[:-]Never dug a parged, stuccoed, grouted, plastered, or cemented privy out here in the west, dont know about other parts of the country tho.........


----------

